# EV Insurance in the UK?



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

You could try asking on the Battery Vehicle Society Forum, it is UK based and is mostly populated by Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner owners.

I think the main insurance advertiser on there is Footman James, though Adrian Flux is also mentioned.

How are you planning your conversion? What motor and batteries are you thinking of?


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I have insured my self built EV trike through Adrian Flux. They can get you cover on virtually anything and if you only intend to do a small annual mileage they will give you a limited mileage policy which will be cheaper. You could also try Sureterm Direct. I used to insure my other trike with them but their underwriter no longer does trikes! (As if three wheelers don't provoke enough prejudice already!)

Andrew.


----------

